# President Jeb Bush? George likes idea



## R y a n

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=126410

ORLANDO, Fla. - Could there be a third President Bush? The current chief said Wednesday that younger brother Jeb would make a great one, too, and has asked him about making a run. The first President Bush likes the idea as well.

Jeb Bush, the Republican governor of Florida, has one asset that his presidential brother doesn't right now - approval from most of his constituents. While George W. Bush's approval ratings are in the low 30s, some 55 percent of Florida voters surveyed last month by Quinnipiac University said Jeb was doing a good job.

The governor has repeatedly said he won't be a candidate for president in 2008, but that doesn't stop his family from encouraging him to go for it some day.

"I would like to see Jeb run at some point in time, but I have no idea if that's his intention or not," the president said in an interview with Florida reporters, according to an account on the St. Petersburg Times Web site.

He said his brother would make "a great president" and that he had "pushed him fairly hard about what he intends to do."

"I truly don't think he knows," Bush said.

Jeb Bush, 53, will end his second term as governor in January. His brother George ends his second presidential term in January 2009. Neither can seek re-election because of term limits.

"I'm not running for president. I'm not running for United States Senate," the governor said Wednesday at a conference in Fort Lauderdale. "I'm trying to be a good governor."

As for his brother's comment that he would make a good president, he said, "I'm not going to disagree with the president, but I think I know what's in my heart, and I think I've expressed it pretty consistently over the past few months."

The governor got the buildup from his brother on the same day that he got some bad news out of Tallahassee. Florida House Speaker Allan Bense said Wednesday that despite personal appeals from the governor, he will not challenge Rep. Katherine Harris for the party's nomination for U.S. Senate.

Jeb Bush has said he doesn't think Harris, the former secretary of state famous for her role in the 2000 Florida recount that clinched George Bush's presidential bid, can win the seat.

The Bush name could hurt as well as help in national politics right now. But because of that familiar name and family connections throughout the country, Jeb Bush has the luxury of being able to wait and decide if he wants to run while other candidates have to get to work early.

"Right off the bat, if he decided to run, he's got the advantage over many of the others who might be contenders," said Republican political consultant Rich Galen, who has known the family since George H.W. Bush was vice president. "He doesn't have to establish his name. He's got it."

And, Galen points out, Jeb Bush has dealt with a lot of high-profile issues including hurricanes, immigration and sprawling development in one of the most important political states.

His own father says no one believes him when he says he's not interested in running at some point. Former President Bush told CNN's "Larry King Live" last year that he would like Jeb to run one day and that the son would be "awfully good" as president.

The Florida governor laughed when asked about his father's comments last June and said, "Oh, Lord." He simply shook his head no when asked if he was running.

The brothers Bush appeared together Tuesday during the president's visit to the Tampa area. Gov. Bush was waiting on the tarmac when Air Force One arrived and greeted the president with a politician's handshake and "Welcome to Florida." The president brushed aside the formality and playfully adjusted his younger brother's necktie.

Jeb Bush introduced his brother at a retirement community in Sun City Center. They had a private lunch together with political supporters, then visited a fire station and appeared together before television cameras to express concern about wildfires that were blazing across the state. The governor was not with the president during his visit to The Puerto Rican Club of Central Florida Wednesday - George W. Bush's final stop on a three-day trip to the state. But the president was sure his brother still got attention.

"Yesterday I checked in with my brother," President Bush said as he took the stage. "Make sure everything's going all right. I'm real proud of Jeb. He's a good, decent man and I love him dearly."


----------



## Bobm

Unless I see a huge change in Illegal immigrant policy they've lost my vote. So thats no republicans and no Democrats, they both suck,
doesn't leave me with much. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

uke:


----------



## DJRooster

I do agree with Bob! The far left and the far right taint their parties so bad that it is very difficult to be a partisan man. However, there are many on this forum that are blinded by the light!


----------



## Bobm

> I do agree with Bob!


Uh oh :wink: :lol:


----------



## DJRooster

I was thinking the same thing when I wrote what I said! The world may never be the same!


----------



## Plainsman

That makes all three of us agreeing, is there something wrong with me??? Maybe we should stop electing these power hungry people, and draft good people into public service instead of the military. What do you say Bob, want to be president?


----------



## Bobm

If I was the illegal Mexicans and the radical Islamists would be looking over their shoulders.

And unlike Bush and Clinton I did inhale :lol:


----------



## Jiffy

:rollin: :jammin:


----------



## Dano2

I hope he runs. It would be interesting to see how many would vote for him that would like to see our country run even further into the ground.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I think Jeb would do a fine job :beer:


----------



## Hill_Billy

Jeb would do fine. He has been running the $hit out of Florida and doing a fine job. Them Bush's really have the country and its people in mind when they set out to accomplish a task.. I would vote any damn one of them..


----------



## always_outdoors

Another Bush in office? You all better brush up on your Spanish skills as Florida ranks right in there with the Hispanic population. Texas, California, Florida are your top three.

Hablo English in Florida? no

Adios America if Jeb Bush gets in. IMHO


----------



## Gohon

> Adios America if Jeb Bush gets in


Haven't followed Jeb Bush's career that much but it sure is fun watching the constant crying from the Bush bashers when they know they can't produce a candidate up to at least his level. But then I guess someone has to be blamed for all those Spanish speaking Cubans in Florida or the Mexicans in Texas and California. I know........... lets blame rap music on the Bush family also...... that's it....... it's the Bush's fault. :crybaby:


----------



## SODSUCKER

Am I missing something? Is hill_billy back?


----------



## Jiffy

Gohon (xxxx. for food), how much does GW pay you to say stuff like that??? You know what they say, "Crap rolls down hill" (in this case Capitol Hill) And it has to start at the top. Pretty simple if you ask me. You were in the military. You should know how it works.


----------



## always_outdoors

There you go again, calling me a democrat. :eyeroll: Love my guns, don't agree with abortion or gay marriage, and I go to church but somehow I am a democrat because I hate Bush.

Spend, Spend, Spend is this administration. Who will pay? middle class people like myself.

You are right though. Haven't seen a good candidate from the Democrats. Hillary is a no vote

I like rap music, country, rock and roll and I can polka until my legs fall off. I am neither a Democrat or a Republican. Just well rounded.


----------



## Dano2

Hill_Billy said:


> Jeb would do fine. He has been running the $hit out of Florida and doing a fine job. Them Bush's really have the country and its people in mind when they set out to accomplish a task.. I would vote any damn one of them..


Its pretty obvious some people haven't been paying attention to whats been going on :eyeroll:


----------



## Hill_Billy

> Its pretty obvious some people haven't been paying attention to whats been going on


What are you talking about I was just stating my opinion? Whats been going then? enlighten me...


----------



## Gohon

> There you go again, calling me a democrat


There you go again, just making things up. Read it again.... I said Bush Bashers............ maybe feeling a little guilty about something your trying to not let out???????

Jiffy in case you are not aware of it and I realize your limitations are great but the word xxxx is the same to a Japanese as the big N is to a black person.

xxxx Pronunciation (jp)
n. Offensive Slang
Used as a disparaging term for a person of Japanese birth or descent.

As to what rolls down hill....... yes Jiffy, I know how it works but don't you really get tired of being at the bottom all the time....... you really should come up and smell the fresh air sometimes.


----------



## Jiffy

What??? xxxxx vrs. xxxxx Look real hard Gohon!! There is a difference. You being the bastion of English I'm sure you will see the difference. Look hard!!! :wink:

If the "fresh air" smells like I think it does. I'll stay down here.....


----------



## always_outdoors

Gohon wrote:


> constant crying from the Bush bashers when they know they can't produce a candidate up to at least his level.


Were you not referring to me in this one?? Were you not implying that I can't produce a democrat at least to Bush's level? maybe not?

Bush Basher and proud of it. This guy has stunk it up and I can't believe people can still support him. He hasn't done a dang thing for this country or improved the lives of anyone here except the big republican donators and the illegal aliens.


----------



## magnum3.5

Don't you guys think that Bush is better than any of the other alternatives? Where would we be if Gore was pres. or even Kerry. The terrorist would own us don't you think? Just my 2cents.


----------



## Gohon

Jiffy said:


> What??? Jap vrs. Jap. Look real hard Gohon!! There is a difference. You being the bastion of English I'm sure you will see the difference. Look hard!!! :wink:
> 
> If the "fresh air" smells like I think it does. I'll stay down here.....


There is no difference but of course you being you is just you being you I guess. I've seen you use ethnic slurs before in this forum and this is not really a surprise but when you try to make excuses for such things when corrected or giving the facts then all you do is belittle yourself to the lowest form.. Your excuses are pretty lame, though not unexpected. BTW, not that it makes any difference considering as I said your limitations, the word for food in Japanese is "tabemono", not Gohon. You're right about one thing though, you should stay right where you are at......... you belong there.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gohon

> Were you not referring to me in this one??


Yes I was .......... then you went on to write "Love my guns, don't agree with abortion or gay marriage, and I go to church". Do you honestly believe that is the only thing that seperates a Democrat and a Republican. If you do then I can understand why you can't see what you really are.



> Bush Basher and proud of it. This guy has stunk it up and I can't believe people can still support him. He hasn't done a dang thing for this country or improved the lives of anyone here except the big republican donators and the illegal aliens


Polly want a cracker.......... that's about what it amounts to.


----------



## Jiffy

:lol: I see you are still your grouchy old self....I just had to make sure.

I'm going to vote for Hillary just to piss you off!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Your too much fun!!!


----------



## Jiffy

BTW....yes there is a difference. Look again gramps!!! As if it really matters.


----------



## Gohon

Jiffy said:


> BTW....yes there is a difference. Look again gramps!!! As if it really matters.


No, there is no difference and you know it, except you wish there was for an excuse to cover your butt. And it does matter very much. My wife of 38 years is Japanese and my two daughters are half Japanese. To often I have had to face moronic blabber developed out of pure ignorance from people such as yourself. Yes, it really does matter.


----------



## Jiffy

Yes there is a difference and I really dont care what the xxxxx you think of me you old squid!! I feel no need to "cover my butt" because I really dont care what xxxx (there I used it in a derogatory manner) think. What do you think about that!!!

However, xxxx people on the other hand, I have no beef with.....read between the lines you old......(expletive, expletive).


----------



## Gohon

Actually I feel sorry for you Jiffy. It must be awful lonely as a racist. All drawn up inside, living in your own little world of hatred and xxxxx. I doubt that you even realize how pathetic you sound. I'm sure David Duke and members of the white racist movement are all proud of you. At least everyone now knows what kind of xxxxyou really are.


----------



## Plainsman

I think it's time for me to lock this thead. It is an interesting topic, so if someone ----- no I think I will just edit some posts. The subject is to interesting to lock.

My edits are so that no one will feel they are not welcome here. I'm not going to pick any sides here as I would feel bad about chewing on either of you.


----------



## Jiffy

Plainsman, out of respect for you I will quit...sorry. To you not Gohon!!


----------



## Gohon

Sorry Plainsman............... ethnic slurs simply get under my skin real fast and I fail to see why people feel the need to use them. You're right, we need to stay on topic. I'm voting for Jeb sight unseen....


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

live2hunt said:


> *There you go again, calling me a democrat. :eyeroll: Love my guns, don't agree with abortion or gay marriage, and I go to church but somehow I am a democrat because I hate Bush.*
> Spend, Spend, Spend is this administration. Who will pay? middle class people like myself.
> 
> You are right though. Haven't seen a good candidate from the Democrats. Hillary is a no vote
> 
> I like rap music, country, rock and roll and I can polka until my legs fall off. I am neither a Democrat or a Republican. Just well rounded.


I don't blaim you, I would be pi$$ed off too if someone called me a democrat :lol: Someday they'll learn the only way the dems can't try to LOOK better than someone else , is by trying to make the other person to LOOK worse than them.


----------



## Plainsman

I think Jeb may be the best of the Bush's. I would take Newt first. There is one democrat I might vote for first, and that's (darn there goes the memory again). The fellow from down south that spoke at the republican convention. I think he is to old to run now. The fellow that said it isn't politicians that keep us free it's the soldier. Then went on with another dozen examples of where soldiers should be given credit.

Zeb, Zed, something Miller I think.


----------



## Bobm

> Bush Basher and proud of it. This guy has stunk it up and I can't believe people can still support him. He hasn't done a dang thing for this country or improved the lives of anyone here except the big republican donators and the illegal aliens.


well except heres just a few I can think of real easy....

1)no more terroist attacks in the US while the dems in congress do nothing but try to undermine his efforts and the security of this nation.

2) pushed the tax cuts that have driven our strong economy back to near record highs in stock market,

3)record numbers of blacks owning homes,

4)record numbers of people in general owning homes

5) didn't get bullied into the anti american Kyoto global warming treaty

6)spearheaded relief efforts for the tsunami victims

7) scared the hell out of Kadafi

8) stood up to russias strongarm tactics in the old eastern block countries

these above are just a few off the top of my head

heres a real list

*Abortion & Traditional Values*

1. Banned Partial Birth Abortion - by far the most significant roll-back of abortion on demand since Roe v. Wade.

2. Reversed Clinton's move to strike Reagan's anti-abortion Mexico Policy.

3. By Executive Order (EO), reversed Clinton's policy of not requiring parental consent for abortions under the Medical Privacy Act.

4. By EO, prohibited federal funds for international family planning groups that provide abortions and related services.

5. Upheld the ban on abortions at military hospitals.

6. Made $33 million available for abstinence education programs in 2004.

7. Supports the Defense of Marriage Act - and a Constitutional amendment saying marriage is between one man and one woman.

8. Requires states to conduct criminal background checks on prospective foster and adoptive parents.

9. Requires districts to let students transfer out of dangerous schools.

10. Requires schools to have a zero-tolerance policy for classroom disruption (reintroducing discipline into classrooms).

11. Signed the Teacher Protection Act, which protects teachers from lawsuits related to student discipline.

12. Expanded the role of faith-based and community organizations in after-school programs.

*Budget, Taxes & Economy*

1. Signed two income tax cuts, one of which was the largest dollar-value tax cut in world history. :beer:

2. Supports permanent elimination of the death tax. :beer: :beer:

3. Turned around an inherited economy that was in recession, and deeply shocked as a result of the 9/11 attacks. :beer:

4. Is seeking legislation to amend the Constitution to give the president line-item veto authority.

5. In process of permanently eliminating IRS marriage penalty. :beer:

6. Increased small business incentives to expand and to hire new people.

7. Initiated discussion on privatizing Social Security and individual investment accounts.

8. Killed Clinton's "ergonomic" rules that OSHA was about to implement; rules would have shut down every home business in America.

9. Passed tough new laws to hold corporate criminals to account as a result of corporate scandals.

10. Reduced taxes on dividends and capital gains. :beer:

11. Signed trade promotion authority.

12. Reduced and is working to ultimately eliminate the estate tax for family farms and ranches.

13. Fight Europe's ban on importing biotech crops from the United States.

14. Exempt food from unilateral trade sanctions and embargoes.

15. Provided $20 million to states to help people with disabilities work from home.

16. Created a fund to encourage technologies that help the disabled.

17. Increased the annual contribution limit on Education IRA's from $500 to $2,000 per child.

18. Make permanent the $5,000 adoption tax credit and provide $1 billion over five years to increase the credit to $10,000.

19. Grant a complete tax exemption for prepaid or college tuition savings plans.

20. Reduced H1B visas from a high of 195,000 per year to 66,000 per year.

*Character & Conduct as President*

1. Changed the tone in the White House, restoring HONOR and DIGNITY to the presidency.

2. Has reintroduced the mention of God and faith into public discourse.

3. Handled himself with enormous courage, dignity, grace, determination, and leadership in the aftermath of the September 11, 2001 hijackings and anthrax attacks. He almost single-handedly held this country together during those searing days:

Just three days after the attacks, in his address at the National Cathedral, the President reassured the nation when he said: "War has been waged against us by stealth and deceit and murder. This nation is peaceful, but fierce when stirred to anger. This conflict was begun on the timing and terms of others. It will end in a way, and at an hour, of our choosing."

On Friday, September 14, 2001, President Bush visited Ground Zero. Standing on a crushed and burned fire engine atop the smoldering pile at Ground Zero, he put his arm around a retired firefighter who had volunteered to help, and began speaking to the crowd. Rescue workers shouted that they could not hear him. Someone handed him a small American flag and bullhorn. The President spontaneously shouted: "I can hear you. The rest of the world hears you. And the people who knocked these buildings down will hear all of us soon." The crowd roared with cheers and chants of "USA! USA! USA!" Then he raised that American flag and rallied a nation.

*Education & Employment Training*

1. Signed the No Child Left Behind Act, delivering the most dramatic education reforms in a generation (challenging the soft bigotry of low expectations). The very liberal California Teachers union is currently running radio ads against the accountability provisions of this Act.

2. Announced "Jobs for the 21st Century," a comprehensive plan to better prepare workers for jobs in the new millennium by strengthening post-secondary education and job training, and by improving high school education.

3. Is working to provide vouchers to low-income students in persistently failing schools to help with costs of attending private schools. (Blocked in the Senate.)

4. Requires annual reading and math tests in grades three through eight.

5. Requires states to participate in the National Assessment of Education Progress, or an equivalent program, to establish a national benchmark for academic performance.

6. Requires school-by-school accountability report cards.

7. Established a $2.4 billion fund to help states implement teacher accountability systems.

8. Increased funding for the Troops-to-Teachers program, which recruits former military personnel to become teachers.

*Environment & Energy*

1. Killed the Kyoto Global Warming Treaty.

2. Submitted a comprehensive Energy Plan (awaits Congressional action). The plan works to develop cleaner technology, produce more natural gas here at home, make America less dependent on foreign sources of energy, improve national grid, etc.

3. Established a $10 million grant program to promote private conservation initiatives.

4. Significantly eased field-testing controls of genetically engineered crops.

5. Changed parts of the Forestry Management Act to allow necessary cleanup of the national forests in order to reduce fire danger.

6. Part of national forests cleanup: Restricted judicial challenges (based on the Endangered Species Act and other challenges), and removed the need for an Environmental Impact Statement before removing fuels/logging to reduce fire danger.

7. Killed Clinton's CO2 rules that were choking off all of the electricity surplus to California.

8. Provided matching grants for state programs that help private landowners protect rare species.

*Defense & Foreign Policy*

1. Successfully executed two wars in the aftermath of 9/11/01: Afghanistan and Iraq. 50 million people who had lived under tyrannical regimes now live in freedom.

2. Saddam Hussein is now in prison. His two murderous sons are dead. All but a handful of the regime's senior members were killed or captured.

3. Leader by leader and member by member, al Maida is being hunted down in dozens of countries around the world. Of the senior al Qaeda leaders, operational managers, and key facilitators the U.S. Government has been tracking, nearly two-thirds have been taken into custody or killed. The detentions or deaths of senior al Qaeda leaders, including Khalid Shaykh Muhammad, the mastermind of 9/11, and Muhammad Atef, Osama bin Laden's second-in-command until his death in late 2001, have been important in the War on Terror.

4. Disarmed Libya of its chemical, nuclear and biological WMD's without bribes or bloodshed.

5. Continues to execute the War On Terror, getting worldwide cooperation to track funds/terrorists. Has cut off much of the terrorists' funding, and captured or killed many key leaders of the al Qaeda network.

6. Initiated a comprehensive review of our military, which was completed just prior to 9/11/01, and which accurately reported that ASYMMETRICAL WARFARE capabilities were critical in the 21st Century.

7. Killed the old US/Soviet Union ABM Treaty that was preventing the U.S. from deploying our ABM defenses.

8. Has been one of the strongest, if not THE strongest friend Israel has ever hand in the U.S. presidency.

9. Part of the coalition for an Israeli/Palestinian "Roadmap to Peace," along with Great Britain, Russia and the EU.

10. Pushed through THREE raises for our military. Increased military pay by more than $1 billion a year.

11. Signed the LARGEST nuclear arms reduction in world history with Russia.

12. Started withdrawing our troops from Bosnia, and has announced withdrawal of our troops from Germany and the Korean DMZ.

13. Prohibited putting U.S. troops under U.N. command.

14. Paid back UN dues only in return for reforms and reduction of U.S. share of the costs.

15. Earmarked at least 20 percent of the Defense procurement budget for next-generation weaponry.

16. Increased defense research and development spending by at least $20 billion from fiscal 2002 to 2006.

17. Ordered a comprehensive review of military weapons and strategy.

18. Ordered a review of overseas deployments.

19. Ordered renovation of military housing. The military has already upgraded about 10 percent of its inventory and expects to modernize 76,000 additional homes this year.

20. Is working to tighten restrictions on military-technology exports.

21. Brought back our EP-3 intel plane and crew from China without any bribes or bloodshed.

*Globalization & Internationalism*

1. Challenged the United Nations to live up to their responsibilities and not become another League of Nations (in other words, showed the UN to be completely irrelevant).

2. Killed U.S. involvement in the International Criminal Court.

3. Told the United Nations we weren't interested in their plans for gun control (i.e., the International Ban on Small Arms Trafficking Treaty).

4. The only President since the founding of the UN to essentially tell that organization it is irrelevant. He said: "The conduct of the Iraqi regime is a threat to the authority of the United Nations, and a threat to peace. Iraq has answered a decade of UN demands with a decade of defiance. All the world now faces a test, and the United Nations a difficult and defining moment. Are Security Council resolutions to be honored and enforced, or cast aside without consequence? Will the United Nations serve the purpose of its founding, or will it be irrelevant?" We all know the outcome and the answer.

5. Told the Congress and the world, "America will never seek a permission slip to defend the security of our country."

*Government Reform*

1. Improved government efficiency by putting hundreds of thousands of jobs put up for bid. This weakens public-sector unions and cuts undeserved pay raises.

2. Initiated review of all federal agencies with the goal of eliminating federal jobs (completed September 2003) in an effort to reduce the size of the federal government while increasing private sector jobs.

3. Led the most extensive reorganization the Federal bureaucracy in over 50 years: After 9/11, condensed 20+ overlapping agencies and their intelligence sectors into one agency, the Department of Homeland Security.

4. Ordered each agency to draft a five-year plan to restructure itself, with fewer managers.

5. Converted federal service contracts to performance-based contracts wherever possible so that the contractor has measurable performance goals.

Health

1. Strengthen the National Health Service Corps to put more physicians in the neediest areas, and make its scholarship funds tax-free.

2. Double the research budget of the National Institutes of Health.

3. Signed Medicare Reform, which includes:

A 10-year privatization option.

Prescription drug benefits: Prior to this reform, Medicare paid for extended hospital stays for ulcer surgery, for example, at a cost of about $28,000 per patient. Yet Medicare would not pay for the drugs that eliminate the cause of most ulcers, drugs that cost about $500 a year. Now, drug coverage under Medicare will allow seniors to replace more expensive surgeries and hospitalizations with less expensive prescription medicine.

More health care choices: As President Bush stated, "&#8230;when seniors have the ability to make choices, health care plans within Medicare will have to compete for their business by offering higher quality service [at lower cost]. For the seniors of America, more choices and more control will mean better health care. These are the kinds of health care options we give to the members of Congress and federal employees. What's good for members of Congress is also good for seniors.

New Health Savings Accounts: Effective January 1, 2004, Americans can set aside up to $4,500 every year, tax free, to save for medical expenses. Depending on your tax bracket, that means you'll save between 10 to 35 percent on any costs covered by money in your account. Every year, the money not spent would stay in the account and gain interest tax-free, just like an IRA. These accounts will be good for small business owners, and employees. More businesses can focus on covering workers for major medical problems, such as hospitalization for an injury or illness. At the same time, employees and their families will use these accounts to cover doctors visits, or lab tests, or other smaller costs. Some employers will contribute to employee health accounts. This will help more American families get the health care they need at the price they can afford.

*Homeland Security, Border Enforcement & Immigration*

1. *See Government Reform above. Under President Bush's leadership, America has made an unprecedented commitment to homeland security.

2. Has CONSTRUCTION in process on the first 10 ABM silos in Alaska so that America will have a defense against North Korean nukes. Has ordered national and theater ballistic missile defenses to be deployed by 2004.

3. Announced a 9.7% increase in government-wide homeland security funding in his FY 2005 budget, nearly tripling the FY 2001 levels (excluding the Department of Defense and Project BioShield).

4. Before DHS was created, there were inspectors from three different agencies of the Federal Government and Border Patrol officers protecting our borders. Through DHS, U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) now consolidates all border activities into a single agency to create "one face at the border." This not only better secures the borders of the United States, but it also eliminates many of the inefficiencies that occurred under the old system. With over 18,000 CBP inspectors and 11,000 Border Patrol agents, CBP has 29,000 uniformed officers on our borders.

5. The Border Patrol is continuing installation of monitoring devices along the borders to detect illegal activity.

6. Launched Operation Tarmac to investigate businesses and workers in the secure areas of domestic airports and ensure immigration law compliance. Since 9/11, DHS has audited 3,640 businesses, examined 259,037 employee records, arrested 1,030 unauthorized workers, and participated in the criminal indictment of 774 individuals.

7. Since September 11, 2001, the Coast Guard has conducted more than 124,000 port security patrols, 13,000 air patrols, boarded more than 92,000 vessels, interdicted over 14,000 individuals attempting to enter the United States illegally, and created and maintained more than 90 Maritime Security Zones.

8. Announced the Student and Exchange Visitor Information System (SEVIS), an internet-based system that is improving America's ability to track and monitor foreign students and exchange visitors. Over 870,000 students are registered in SEVIS. Of 285 completed field investigations, 71 aliens were arrested.

9. This week, the US-VISIT program began to digitally collect biometric identifiers to record the entry and exit of aliens who travel into the U.S on a visa. Together with the standard information, this new program will confirm compliance with visa and immigration policies.

10. Eliminated INS bureaucratic redundancies and lack of accountability.

11. Split the Immigration and Naturalization Service into two agencies: one to protect the border and interior, the other to deal with naturalization.

12. Signed the workplace verification bill to prevent hiring of illegal aliens.

13. Established a six-month deadline for processing immigration applications.

14. Information regarding nearly 100% of all containerized cargo is carefully screened by DHS before it arrives in the United States. Higher risk shipments are physically inspected for terrorist weapons and contraband prior to being released from the port of entry. Advanced technologies are being deployed to identify warning signs of chemical, biological, or radiological attacks. Since September 11, 2001, hundreds of thousands of first responders across America have been trained to recognize and respond to the effects of a WMD attack.

*Judiciary & Tort Reform*

1. Is urging federal liability reform to eliminate frivolous lawsuits.

2. Killed the liberal ABA's unconstitutional role in vetting federal judges. The Senate is supposed to advise and consent, not the ABA.

3. Is nominating strong, conservative judges to the judiciary.

4. Supports class action reform bill which limits lawyer fees so that more settlement money goes to victims.

*Politics*

1. His leadership resulted in Republican gains in the House and Senate, solidifying Republican control of both houses of Congress and the presidency.

2. Signed an EO enforcing the Supreme Court's Beck decision regarding union dues being used for political campaigns against individual's wishes.

*Second Amendment*

1. Ordered Attorney General Ashcroft to formally notify the Supreme Court that the OFFICIAL U.S. government position on the 2nd Amendment is that it supports INDIVIDUAL rights to own firearms, and is NOT a Leftist-imagined "collective" right.

2. Signed TWO bills into law that arm our pilots with handguns in the cockpit.

3. Currently pushing for full immunity from lawsuits for our national gun manufacturers.

4. *See Globalization & Internationalism.

*Traditional Values, Compassion & Volunteerism*

1. Endorses and promotes "The Responsibility Era." President Bush often speaks of the necessity of personal responsibility and civic volunteerism. He said, "In a compassionate society, people respect one another and take responsibility for the decisions they make in life. My hope is to change the culture from one that has said, if it feels good, do it; if you've got a problem, blame somebody else - to one in which every single American understands that he or she is responsible for the decisions that you make; you're responsible for loving your children with all your heart and all your soul; you're responsible for being involved with the quality of the education of your children; you're responsible for making sure the community in which you live is safe; you're responsible for loving your neighbor, just like you would like to be loved yourself."

2. Started the USA Freedom Corps, the most comprehensive clearinghouse of volunteer opportunities ever offered. For the first time in history, Americans can enter geographic information about where they want to get involved, such as state or zip code, as well as areas of interest ranging from education to the environment, and they can access volunteer opportunities offered by more than 50,000 organizations across the country and around the world.

3. Established the The White House Office and the Centers for the Faith-Based and Community Initiative - located in seven Federal agencies. The faith-based initiative supports the essential work of these important organizations. The goal is to make sure that grassroots leaders can compete on an equal footing for federal dollars, receive greater private support, and face fewer bureaucratic barriers. Work focuses on at-risk youth, ex-offenders, the homeless and hungry, substance abusers, those with HIV/AIDS, and welfare-to-work families.

4. The White House released a guidebook fully describing the Administration's belief that faith-based groups have a Constitutionally-protected right to maintain their religious identity through hiring - even when Federal funds are involved.

5. Issued an EO implementing the Supreme Court's Olmstead ruling, which requires moving disabled people from institutions to community-based facilities when possible.

6.Increased funding for low-interest loan programs to help people with disabilities purchase devices to assist them.

7. Revised the Department of Housing and Urban Development's Section 8 rent subsidies to disabled people, permitting them to use up to a year's worth of vouchers to finance down payments on homes. HUD has started pilot programs in 11 states.

8. Committed US funds to purchase medicine for millions of men, women and children now suffering with AIDS in Africa.

9. Heeding the words of our own Declaration of Independence, the president laid out the non-negotiable demands of human dignity for all people everywhere. On January 29, 2002, he said, "No nation owns these aspirations, and no nation is exempt from them. We have no intention of imposing our culture. But America will always stand firm for the non-negotiable demands of human dignity." As stated by the President, they are a virtual manifesto of conservative principles:

Equal Justice Freedom of Speech Limited Government Power Private Property Rights Religious Tolerance Respect for Women Rule of Law

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The man isn't perfect and I have my disagreements with some of his policies but I'm not president either so who knows what really is involved in some of these issues

Bush is a good decent man with a lot of guts there is no doubt about that in my mind.

Bush has done lots of good things but the liberal media hides them :eyeroll: and the stupid make comments like the quote above because they lack the sense to find them out.

Shameful levels of ignorance would be the only way someone could say Bush hasn't done anything good for anyone.

He has proven himself to be a leader not a pollster.

Too bad congress on either side of the aisle doesn't have his grit.


----------



## Scoonafish

Plainsman said:


> I think Jeb may be the best of the Bush's. I would take Newt first. There is one democrat I might vote for first, and that's (darn there goes the memory again). The fellow from down south that spoke at the republican convention. I think he is to old to run now. The fellow that said it isn't politicians that keep us free it's the soldier. Then went on with another dozen examples of where soldiers should be given credit.
> 
> Zeb, Zed, something Miller I think.


Zell Miller. I have seen him speak in person...very impressive.

Bob...great post


----------



## Gohon

You're thinking of Zell Miller. Only problem is he said he will always remain a Democrat even though he will not support them. I think he is hopeful that someday the JFK Democrats will someday emerge.

The more I listen to Newt the more I realize if he does run and gets into the debates he just may surprise everyone. I know of no one that can beat him in a debate and he could very well turn out to be the dark horse that is the Democrats biggest nightmare.


----------



## Bobm

Zell is from here and he is retired, his stint in the senate made him disgusted with the current folks running the Demoncrat party.

He is a fine person, was gov of ga for years and then retired and and became senator because one of our republican senators died and the then dem govenor appointed him to replace the rep.

I was pleasantly surprised at how Zell stuck to principle ( I guess I should of been) instead of going with the leftists running the Deocrat party.

He is a country first, politics second type politician, very rare today.


----------



## Gohon

If you haven't done so you may want to read his book "A National Party No More". I added it to my library when it came out and it sits right next to "Unfit For Command".


----------



## always_outdoors

Bob:

GW took a surplus and now we are at the highest debt this country has ever seen. How can you give a tax break and then spend more than what comes in??? Who plans on paying for this? Your kids, your grandkids?

141 cuts to programs including farm disaster programs which greatly affects our ND farmers. Some Head Start programs were cut so much they had to go to ½ day services for the kids. Ask the Director in Grand Forks, ND.

Blacks owning homes in the 90's increased 43% because of programs like "First Time Homebuyers" and is now 47%. You can't give GW all the credit for that one. More people in general are owning homes and that trend started in the 90's.

We are borrowing the money from China, Japan, Korea, Saudi Arabia to pay for the people in the Gulf area, to cover tax cut for the wealthy, and to fund the war in Iraq.

Immigration. This has been hashed out too much already on this site, but this shows he still is in a 911 mindset. Re-active and not pro-active and as many agree what he talked about won't do a darn thing. Like others have said, we need to take away their services and deter them from coming here. There is something more to all of this and although I don't have anything in stone, I believe the fact that so many Americans are investing in land in Mexico and how he is handling this may have some ties to that.

Then we have the scandals&#8230;..National Guard absence, ties to oil companies, and numerous others that reflect his true morals and ethics.

But before ABBK jumps in with his typical "liberal spin, liberal spin" comment, IMHO George is duping us. I guess you have to decide what you want to believe. More and more military I talk to don't believe in this war and think we should be home taking care of the U.S. IMHO there are just too many things that keep coming up for me to support GWB.


----------



## Jiffy

live2hunt, there are a TON of people who feel the same EXACT same way you do. There are more and more feeling that way as the days go by. Ole GW has got to do something to save his party. IMO he has done nothing but hurt it. This really bothers me because I cant name one Dem. that I would want as president. I am afraid however that one will be elected next term. I guess you can always wonder if it would be any different anyway.....


----------



## Dano2

great post Live2hunt, like Jiffy says, there are a TON of people that feel the same as you, and about 29% still haven't woken up.


----------



## Gohon

Well let's just look at this and take them one at a time.



> GW took a surplus and now we are at the highest debt this country has ever seen. How can you give a tax break and then spend more than what comes in??? Who plans on paying for this? Your kids, your grandkids?


That surplus as it is called was already our money. We paid it into the government. Bush simply gave it back to us. But what ever we do lets just ignore the unforeseen 9/11 attack and the war that followed. We don't want to cloud things with facts.



> 141 cuts to programs including farm disaster programs which greatly affects our ND farmers. Some Head Start programs were cut so much they had to go to ½ day services for the kids. Ask the Director in Grand Forks, ND.


Another left wing spin that some still insist in regurgitating. Not giving someone the amount of a raise they want is not a cut. Sure I know there are those that want to say if you ask for $2 and you only get $1 then you had a $1 dollar cut. Makes for nice spin but is short on fact.



> Blacks owning homes in the 90's increased 43% because of programs like "First Time Homebuyers" and is now 47%. You can't give GW all the credit for that one. More people in general are owning homes and that trend started in the 90's.


Actually this one answers itself. If Black home ownership went from 43% to 46% then why doesn't the President deserve credit. I'm sure if it dropped to 40% you would be tripping all over yourself to give him credit.



> We are borrowing the money from China, Japan, Korea, Saudi Arabia to pay for the people in the Gulf area, to cover tax cut for the wealthy, and to fund the war in Iraq.


I've heard this............... would like to see some cites to this effect if it is something other than left wing controlled news papers.



> Immigration. This has been hashed out too much already on this site, but this shows he still is in a 911 mindset. Re-active and not pro-active and as many agree what he talked about won't do a darn thing. Like others have said, we need to take away their services and deter them from coming here.


Might want to pay attention to the Senate and House as they submit and vote of amendments before jumping to conclusions which is all the above amounts to. At the very least wait until something is actually put forward before opening fire.



> There is something more to all of this and although I don't have anything in stone, I believe the fact that so many Americans are investing in land in Mexico and how he is handling this may have some ties to that.


Don't know whether to cry or laugh. Don't have nothing in stone? How about just something of a hint on paper. Are you the one that intends to retire to Mexico and spend your American dollars in one of the most corrupt governments on the planet instead of staying in your own country and supporting same, or was that someone else. Doesn't mater I guess...... real patriotism there.



> Then we have the scandals&#8230;..National Guard absence, ties to oil companies, and numerous others that reflect his true morals and ethics.


Oh Boy......... National Guard thing again........ does the fact it was proven false affect you at all. It sure did Dan Blather. Oil ties........ like which one's.....maybe a cite or is that the strings just being yanked again. And that numerous other thing..... guess if you can't base anything with support it pays to paint with a broad paint brush then run for the closet.

With all due respect, all you have done is allow yourself to be yanked around by the puppet masters and repeat the same old unsubstantiated Bush bashing rhetoric. This President is far from perfect and has certainly made his share of mistakes but at least attempt to pin real facts on him and not this same old tired left wing BS.


----------



## Jiffy

Weak...... :roll: ....I cant believe I took the time to read that.


----------



## DJRooster

Newt, maybe a good talker but is he a good listener? The president needs to be a diplomat not a motor mouth! Yes, Newt thinks he has all the answers and that is not who America needs as their next president. The world is tired of the America the dictator and in my opinion we could use a little more diplomacy. The "big bully" or gun slinger intellect out of Texas is getting a little old around the globe. We need to get some of our "allies" around the globe to pick up the slack and quit trying to take on the world by ourselves. I really can't see the other countries of the world jumping on board with Newt as our leader when he just came out of rehab. Maybe I'm missing something Gohon, but....


----------



## Dano2

:lol: know what you mean jiffy. Guess we know who is being yanked around by the REAL (bush and cronies) puppet masters.
I just feel sorry for the next pres., weather it be democrat , republican, it aint gonna make a difference, they will have one mess on their hands.


----------



## DJRooster

Can't be much of a surprise! This comes from a guy who thinks Newt Ginrich would make a good president. Need I say more!


----------



## always_outdoors

Gohon: Head Start in Grand Forks was running all day for kids since 1978 and because GW CUT, CUT, CUT the funds, they can no longer serve the kids in an all day format. It was either cut staff which meant cut kids or move to 1/2 days so they could still get some time with needed kids.

You want sites? Just type "George Bush Scandals" in Google. I only came up with 16,900,000 hits. Sure some are bogus, but do you really think that he is an angel???? pull the head out of the sand if you don't think there are ties to oil with GWB.

Come on up here and explain cuts to OUR farmers up here. Explain to them why they aren't getting any help this year even though they can't get into their fields or maybe explain how cheap you think our fuel is.

Who did George pay the surplus back to??? Uncle Sam is still taking 1/3 or more from my paycheck.



> But what ever we do lets just ignore the unforeseen 9/11 attack and the war that followed. We don't want to cloud things with facts.


You are the one that is clouding Afghanistan to Iraq. Afghanistan and Osama Bin Laden were the aftermath of 9-11, not Iraq. I completely support troops in Afghanistan or Pakistan to catch that SOB who seems to hide so well that even as sophisticated as we are we have yet to find.

Iran seems more of a threat than Iraq ever was.

I said you can't give GW all the credit. Bob's post makes it sound like he was responsible for all blacks owning homes.

Retire in Mexico. Yep, probably Puerto Vallarta area 6 months out of the year. I have to maintain my tan. You can't spend your dollars in America anymore. I can't find a shirt that isn't made outside of Tiawan or China. Everything is made outside of the US now. What brand is your TV, computer, cell phone, etc....

Don't ever question my patriotism. Never. You don't know me well enough to question it.


----------



## Bobm

> Come on up here and explain cuts to OUR farmers up here. Explain to them why they aren't getting any help this year even though they can't get into their fields or maybe explain how cheap you think our fuel is.


What a joke, you are just ignorant of the facts period. Bush passed the largest farm bill ever in the history of this country. He should NOT OF its a stupid idea that has outgrown its purpose but he did.

And if you don't like it why not have the decency to criticise the actaul people that wrote the ledgislation.

OF WHICH ONE OF THE PRINCPAL AUTHORS IS YOUR OWN DEMOCRAT SENATOR. News flash---Presidents don't write legislation

http://conrad.senate.gov/~conrad/releas ... 15946.html

As for Bush and fuel prices, I want you to explain in detail exactly how Bush is supposd to bring those prices down.

Then after you go thru that exercise describe

how democrat *opposition *to the drilling in just about everywhere, 
how democrat *opposition* to building new refineries,
how democrat *opposition* to coal ( ie acid rain),
how democrat *opposition *to loosening the ridiculous boutique blends standards affects fuel prices

Lvtohunt you see a pattern here ( hint, I highlighted it for you)

Jiffy hit the nail on the head the dems don't have anyone.

Why??? because all they have is opposition. Until they start showimg some workable ideas and give up pandering to the far left base that currently has the Democrat Party by the neck they are losers.


----------



## Gohon

Well let me put it to you this way......... Mexico's ex-president has written articles in the how to colonize America. The present government not only supports the illegal crossing into out country but publishes papers tell people how to do it. Mexico's number one cash crop is money returned from the US by illegal intruders. I have no intention of spending one red cent in that country to help support that government. You want to support them with the attitude of we, meaning everyone else but you, should do this and do that but leave me, meaning you out of it...... then go right ahead. You're right I don't know you very well but I do know what you write here and that gives me every right to question anyone's true intentions and even patriotism (though another word might be appropriate but I can't think of one that fits) who attempts of all things to cover their actions with hints there is a land conspiracy by Americans in Mexico of all things. You want to retire in Mexico then go ahead. It really is none of my business but don't come up with such a ridiculous excuse for doing so with the type of excuse you came up with. As far as I'm concerned if you retire to Mexico and spend your American dollars in Mexico then you forfeit the right to complain about the Mexican boarder.

Nice try but I buy plenty of things made right here in the US of A. If you can't find them then you are simply not looking. I take pains to try and find articles that are not made in China and it isn't that difficult if you just look. If that is your excuse then it is pretty lame.

As for the google search....... sure thing. I'm certain there are many who think like you do but when I ask for something concrete you can't give it to me. Coming back and saying do a google search is a joke. Ever do one on the last sighting of Elvis.......133,000 to be exact. All this spin has been hashed out before and all of it has been proven false except in the minds of a few that simply won't look at the real facts. Why not try to bring something supportable to the table instead of the same old hashed out crap.

I'm not confusing Afghanistan with Iraq at all. I know why we went into Afghanistan and I know why we went into Iraq. It's not that you don't know why, it's that you don't want to know why and I suspect you really don't care because then you and a few of your other good old puppet buddies wouldn't have something to harp about.

Want to debate issues and problems...... bring something with substance to the table for a change.


----------



## always_outdoors

Republican spin bob, Republican spin. Bob explain to me why then our farmers up here blame the farm bill as to why they can't make it?? This site says he cut the farm bill. http://www.msawg.org/press/pr_20040202_ ... cuts.shtml

as does this one: http://www.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/02/08/ ... index.html

and this one. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6307293/

Doesn't appear to be supporting farmers at all. Just buying more bullets.

Gohon: you seek great pain to find american goods??? Is your name not japanese on here? Isn't your wife Japanese? Were OUR girls not good enough for you? Don't answer that. I don't want to know. I just want you to see how this looks.

Gohon look what you wrote about Mexico, but then you support a President who says "Mexico is our friend". He said that on Monday night. I heard him say that right out of his mouth. That isn't any different than me buying property in Mexico.

Which one is it Gohon. Is Mexico our friend like your buddy GWB says or is it what you say a corupt govt that is colonizing america??? Double standard isn't it?? If you say all those things about the Mexican govt, then why support a president that says "Mexico is our friend"?

You still didn't answer the question. What kind of TV do you have? How about your computer? cell phone? Car?

Afghanistan was a neccesity, Iraq was not. You know that and many others do to. Don't cloud them together Gohon. Even military personnel that I have spoken with disagree with our invasion of Iraq and they say many more do to. You and I disagreed many times and you were the one saying you would rather believe the people involved than some media or website. Well, if you can base your opinions on this site from inside military personnel, why can't I???

Have a good weekend boys. The boat is calling.


----------



## Gohon

> Gohon: you seek great pain to find american goods??? Is your name not japanese on here? Isn't your wife Japanese? Were OUR girls not good enough for you?


That is the stupidest thing you have ever said. You think I went to Japan looking for a wife. Are you really so small of a man to think up something as dumb as that??????? How do you know that I'm not Japanese.

Not that it matter little man but my truck and car are both Dodge, made right here in America and my television is Panasonic, also made here.

George Bush is the President and a politician. He calls all countries our friends, even France. What freaking world have you been living in that your mind is so sick, warped and apparently completely empty of any common sense. Now I understand how you can put your own selfish butt ahead of your own country. Mexico deserves you.

Tell you what live2hunt, in the future I'll try to avoid even responding to anything that you say. Now that I know you are the type to attempt to bring family members into a debate or argument and in a negative manner, I want nothing to do with someone that sinks that low.


----------



## boondocks

magnum3.5 said:


> Don't you guys think that Bush is better than any of the other alternatives? Where would we be if Gore was pres. or even Kerry. The terrorist would own us don't you think? Just my 2cents.


Good point!!!


----------



## Bobm

lv2bewrong :wink:

Did you read my post?? I don't want to insult you but its hard to discuss this with someone that obviously doesn't understand our govt.

Bush didn't write any of these bills PERIOD. Damn :roll: doesn't school explain civics or government anymore.

The farm bill was larger, the democrats were deeply involved and Conrad D ND was taking credit for it so go there if you have a beef about how the pork is split up.

All Bush can do is veto the whole thing, or not. Thanks largely to all of congress being a bunch of pork hungry crooks.

I loved the link about corporate income taxes :roll: , heres another newsflash for you

CORPORATIONS NEVER HAVE AND NEVER WILL PAY ONE CENT IN TAXES. They collect them from you and I and send them to the govt.

Its a slight of hand by congress to apply additional taxes to the public without them knowing it, because like you they are so dumbed down with our currrent govt education system. Of which you are a perfect example, you don't understand legislation, you don't understand our tax system.

Blaming Bush for the things you are blaming him for makes as much sense as blaming the weatherman because its raining. :withstupid:

You are correct about your comments about Mexico, you may or may not be about Iraq.

At the time with the info the president had from a "crippled by liberals" intelligence system, his decision to invade iraq made sense and every powerful democrat in congress agreed wholeheartly with his decision.

Thus blameing Bush or far that matter the Democrats for iraq is wrong or dishonest although based on your ignorance about the other issues. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and go with wrong.

How Iraq actaully turns out remains to be seen. It may have been a great success


----------



## Plainsman

> Is your name not japanese on here? Isn't your wife Japanese? Were OUR girls not good enough for you? Don't answer that. I don't want to know. I just want you to see how this looks.


That's really uncalled for. Maybe I missed something, but I don't see any point in it. To me it looks like if you can't win an argument attack someone personally. Explain it or clean it up.


----------



## Longshot

live2hunt said:


> Afghanistan was a neccesity, Iraq was not. You know that and many others do to. Don't cloud them together Gohon. Even military personnel that I have spoken with disagree with our invasion of Iraq and they say many more do to.


I call bull on this one. Only the blind can't see or refuse to understand any kind of connection. And as to military personnel, I guess the people we are talking to are completely different. Those that I have talked to understand why we are in Iraq and they say most do also. Having talked to friends here and AZ that have been there I really doubt your comment.


----------



## always_outdoors

Plainsmen: I didn't mean anything bad by it, only to point out that Gohon was trying to come off as a USA boyscout who only buys American goods when in reality the most loving (I hope) and cherished item in his possesion is Japanese. I am sure she a wonderful person and wife, but he has all these ties to Japanese culture and then turns around and tells all of us we are real un-patriotic because we buy things from other countries.

It is double standard.

After thinking about the post by Bob about Democrats opposing oil drillling in Alaskan NWR. I completely agree with them and have changed my mind. Based on two things.

1. If we have enough oil and not enough refineries, then why go in and drill in Alaska for more oil?? Why reclimate native prairie ecosystems when in reality only 1% of our native prairie exist in the US.

2. Maybe I am wrong, but it seems based on websites that Bush is still stockpiling oil in the reserves and it doesn't make sense to me why he is still stockpiling during the crisis we are in (war, hurricane relief, etc..) and then turn around and go in and rip up the NWR for more oil. Seems greedy.

This is obviously a good ole boys club down in this forum. I can see why others have left. Most of which is said is always half-truths. spun the way that person wants it so it sounds good for their party.

No worries about replying anymore Gohon. I don't plan on coming back to the politics forums. I guess the majority of us must have our heads up our butts because the majority doesn't agree with what Bush is doing.

Wind is blowing too hard to put the boat in the water today. Looks like a good day for working the dogs.

Adios Amigos


----------



## Jiffy

Hey longshot, enlighten me on the connection. I am not "calling you out". I am just interested in your views. I am assuming you ment the connection between Afgan. and Iraq. (OOPPPss, I'd better not abrev. Gohon will call me a racist) :roll:

live2hunt, dont sweat Gohon.....he is just old and set in his ways. Dont let him "chase you off". Thats what he would love to happen......


----------



## Plainsman

> Plainsmen: I didn't mean anything bad by it, only to point out that Gohon was trying to come off as a USA boyscout who only buys American goods when in reality the most loving (I hope) and cherished item in his possesion is Japanese. I am sure she a wonderful person and wife, but he has all these ties to Japanese culture and then turns around and tells all of us we are real un-patriotic because we buy things from other countries.
> 
> It is double standard.


I guess I didn't see this type of connection at all. Perhaps because if your wife is German, and you buy American you wouldn't call that a double standard would you. If your wife is Scandinavian do you buy Scandinavian or American? If you meant it that way fine, but it doesn't make sense. 
As far as spin both sides do it. You have to be partisan to think Bush has not accomplished many good things. You also have to be partisan to think everything he has done is wonderful. I would say that puts Bobm and I right in the middle of the road.


----------



## Bobm

> Maybe I am wrong, but it seems based on websites that Bush is still stockpiling oil in the reserves and it doesn't make sense to me why he is still stockpiling during the crisis we are in (war, hurricane relief, etc..) and then turn around and go in and rip up the NWR for more oil. Seems greedy.


first we are not in an oil crisis the price is just high because of demand

Second the NWR as you call it.. I will asume is anwr (In Alaska) do you realize that the when anwr was originally created the area they now want to drill in was designated specifically for oil drilling.

In the 1970s, President Carter and the Democratically controlled Congress created ANWR and *set aside a small part of ANWR specifically for oil and gas exploration. Bush has proposed exploration in this specifically set aside area Ð precisely as Carter and Congress intended.*

*ANWR is the size of South Carolina or about 20 million acres *Ð which is about 5% of the land in Alaska. *The proposed drilling site in ANWR is less than 2000 acres which is less than 1/100 of 1% of ANWR*.

Denver's airport is 17 times larger than the proposed drilling site in ANWR

Experts estimate that ANWR contains up to 16 billion barrels of oil. It would take the United States 30 years at our current import levels to buy that much oil from Saudi Arabia. Drilling in ANWR would be a strong first step to America becoming more energy independent. It would also show our enemies that we will not be held hostage by oil.

THATS JUST SOME OF THE BIG REASONS WHY



> If we have enough oil and not enough refineries, then why go in and drill in Alaska for more oil??


Because oil is a commodity and the TOTAL supply available to the world market is what determines price. Not Bush not Clinton, not anyone, get it?



> This is obviously a good ole boys club down in this forum. I can see why others have left.


No it isnt, you just don't know what you are talking about because your not educated about how our govt operates or even basic economics.

Instead of really making the effort to be well read and be informed you take the easy way out and believe all the BS you hear in our media. Then you get made to look stupid because you are making ridiculous comments.

WHen thats gets pointed out you get angry and say its a "good old boy" blah blah blah and you're going to take you ball and go home.

On the way home go to the library and find some books to read maybe you will become better informed then you will have the confidence to come back.


----------



## Jiffy

Bob, Bob, Bob......you're better than that. You sound really condescending. Dont lump yourself in with Gohon...please!!!


----------



## Gohon

> Dont lump yourself in with Gohon


Why not............ just because Bob knows what he is talking about and I do as well, why would either of us want to side with you when you know very little on the issue. I've yet to see you lay any facts and figures on the plate other than your one liner attacks on people. Of course we all know that is the way of a person that is prone to become drastic when they are losing and has no other way to turn. Why don't you simply just debate each and every one of Bob's points on their individual merit.......... if you can.



> only to point out that Gohon was trying to come off as a USA boyscout who only buys American goods


That is a out right lie and you know it is. I never said any such thing. My exact words were "I take pains to try and find articles that are not made in China". I have many friends and relatives that check labels and try to buy made in USA. Funny thing is I thought everyone was doing that. Your comment had every intention of being a insult and vindictiveness on your part. All the excuses in the world won't change that now.

Besides, you don't even know what heritage I am do you&#8230;.. am I Black, Indian, Irish, or maybe Japanese myself. Was my wife born in Japan or in America. All these ties to Japanese culture &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; you assume a lot but know nothing.


----------



## Dano2

Total U.S. debt from 1776 thru 2000 under 42 Presidents was $1.02 Trillion.

Total U.S. debt from 2000 thru April 2006 under G.W. Bush is $1.05 Trillion.


----------



## Bobm

comparing dollar amounts from 1776 (or even 1966 when you could by a top line caddilac for under five grand, or a 2000 sq foot home for $24,000.00) is the kind of economic ignorance that I am talking about.

Makes it real hard to discuss anything when the people you are talking to do not understand economics as illustrated above

or dont understand how our govt functions as illustrated below

Who holds the purse strings Dano??? answer congress.

And they continue to put every president between a rock and a hard spot
Rep or Dem. so they can bring home the pork to the ignorant.

Why do I say ignorant?? Because the public votes them back into office apparently believeing there is a free lunch.

And thats just scratching the surface if I tried to really point out the truth it would put you to sleep. You're not interested in anything deeper that mindless sound bites by leftist media nitwits.

But you all are good at parroting them, Ill give you that.


----------



## Longshot

Jiffy said:


> Hey longshot, enlighten me on the connection. I am not "calling you out". I am just interested in your views. I am assuming you ment the connection between Afgan. and Iraq.


Yes Jiffy the connection between Afgan.(Al Qaeda) and Iraq is what I was referring to. Here's a little reading for you:

http://abcnews.go.com/International/IraqCoverage/story?id=1734490&page=2

Saddam hates the USA and would support and condone any action against us. It's evident just by his attitude and actions towards us and yet people want to give him the benefit of the doubt? Give me a break.


----------



## Gohon

And in case he can't figure out how to get to page one of the same report....

http://abcnews.go.com/International/Ira ... 490&page=1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

live2hunt said:


> Plainsmen: I didn't mean anything bad by it, only to point out that Gohon was trying to come off as a USA boyscout who only buys American goods when in reality the most loving (I hope) and cherished item in his possesion is Japanese. I am sure she a wonderful person and wife, but he has all these ties to Japanese culture and then turns around and tells all of us we are real un-patriotic because we buy things from other countries.
> 
> It is double standard.
> 
> After thinking about the post by Bob about Democrats opposing oil drillling in Alaskan NWR. I completely agree with them and have changed my mind. Based on two things.
> 
> 1. If we have enough oil and not enough refineries, then why go in and drill in Alaska for more oil?? Why reclimate native prairie ecosystems when in reality only 1% of our native prairie exist in the US.
> 
> 2.* Maybe I am wrong, but it seems based on websites that Bush is still stockpiling oil in the reserves and it doesn't make sense to me why he is still stockpiling during the crisis we are in (war, hurricane relief, etc..) and then turn around and go in and rip up the NWR for more oil. Seems greedy.*
> This is obviously a good ole boys club down in this forum. I can see why others have left. Most of which is said is always half-truths. spun the way that person wants it so it sounds good for their party.
> 
> No worries about replying anymore Gohon. I don't plan on coming back to the politics forums. I guess the majority of us must have our heads up our butts because the majority doesn't agree with what Bush is doing.
> 
> Wind is blowing too hard to put the boat in the water today. Looks like a good day for working the dogs.
> 
> Adios Amigos


Maybe this will let you understand with facts instead of being a little mocking bird

1996 world oil market chronology
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Sources include: Dow Jones (DJ), Financial Times (FT), New York Times (NYT), and Platt's Oilgram News (PON), Washington Post (WP), and the Wall Street Journal (WSJ).

January 17: Iraq agrees to talks concerning a U.N. plan to allow for the Iraqi sale of $1 billion of oil for 90 days for a 180-day trial period. Under U.N. Resolution 986, proceeds from the sale would be used for humanitarian purposes. In the past, Iraq has opposed clauses 6 and 8b contained in Resolution 986. Clause 6 stipulates that oil exports under this plan must pass through the 1.6-million b/d Iraq-Turkey pipeline, which currently is unusable because of sludge build-ups and pumping station damage. By most estimates, the line would take a minimum of three months to repair. Clause 8b states that part of the proceeds from the sales would be disbursed under U.N. supervision to Kurdish provinces in northern Iraq. Negotiations between Iraq and the United Nations are scheduled to begin February 6, 1996. (FT, PON, DJ) 
January 30: Vice Admiral Scott Redd, commander of the U.S. Fifth Fleet based in the Persian Gulf, states that Iran test-fired a new anti-ship missile near the Strait of Hormuz on January 6. The missile reportedly has a range of 60 miles and is viewed as a threat to regional security by U.S. naval forces operating in the area. Oil tankers carry about 15 million b/d through the Strait. (DJ) 
April 24: In New York, the United Nations and Iraq end a third round of negotiations over Iraq's possible sale of $1 billion of oil for 90 days for a 180-day trial period. Under U.N. Resolution 986, proceeds from the sale would be used for humanitarian purposes. While both sides have reached agreement on most of the key issues, chief Iraqi negotiator Abdul Amir al-Anbari says that the United States and the United Kingdom have fundamentally altered the text of a proposed agreement which he had received from the United Nations early in the third round. Al-Anbari states that the changes have postponed any possible deal. The U.N.-Iraq talks are scheduled to restart on May 10. (DJ) 
*April 30: In the United States, President Clinton approves the sale of $227 million of crude oil from the Strategic Petroleum Reserve. At current oil prices, roughly 12 million barrels would be sold. The Clinton Administration hopes that the sale will lower gasoline prices in the United States, which are at their highest levels in five years. (WSJ) *May 20: In New York, the United Nations and Iraq agree to U.N. Resolution 986, which provides Iraq with the opportunity to sell $1 billion of oil for 90 days for a 180-day trial period. Under the resolution, proceeds from the sale would be used for humanitarian purposes. The agreement comes following months of heated negotiations. Iraqi oil exports are expected to begin by the Fall of 1996, after a pumping station on the Iraq-Turkey pipeline is repaired and U.N monitoring and aid distribution facilities are put in place. Shortly after the agreement, the White House announces its decision to allow U.S. oil companies to purchase Iraqi oil exports. (FT, PON, WSJ) 
June 11: Exxon states that it will soon begin work on its $15-billion Sakhalin I oil and natural gas development in Russia's Far East. The Sakhalin I project will develop an estimated 5 billion barrels of oil and 15 trillion cubic feet (Tcf) of gas located in three offshore hydrocarbon fields. The $300 million appraisal program will include drilling one exploration well and conducting a 3-D seismic survey. The U.S. company says that it will start working despite ongoing differences with the Russian government over the country's new production sharing law, which is widely viewed as not offering adequate legal protection for foreign investment in the country's oil and gas sectors. (FT) 
June 20: The Venezuelan Congress approves eight, multi-billion dollar, profit-sharing deals which allow foreign oil companies to explore and produce oil in Venezuela for the first time since the country's 1975 nationalization of the oil industry. The deals could boost Venezuela's current oil production by 500,000 b/d by 2005. Foreign oil companies such as Amoco and British Petroleum are expected to sign final deals with state-owned PdVSA within 10 days and may begin working on their new acreage by the third quarter of 1996. The eight blocks are estimated to hold between 7 to 11 billion barrels of light crude oil reserves. (PON, DJ) 
July 7: OPEC issues a resolution announcing Gabon's withdrawal from the organization, effective January 1, 1995. Gabon had an OPEC quota of 287,000 b/d. (FT) 
July 18: The United Nations formally approves an Iraqi aid distribution plan, a major step forward in the direction of allowing Iraq to sell oil under Resolution 986. (DJ) 
August 6: President Clinton signs a new bill imposing sanctions on non-U.S. companies which invest over $40 million a year in the energy sectors of either Iran and Libya. Under the law, the President would be required to impose at least two of the following sanctions: import and export bans; lending embargoes from U.S. banks; a ban on U.S. procurement of goods and services from sanctioned companies; and a denial of U.S export financing. The European Union has stated its opposition to the U.S. law and threatened retaliation. (FT) 
August 21: In Venezuela, a subsidiary of state-owned Petroleos de Venezuela (PdVSA), Corpoven, signs a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with U.S.-based ARCO. The MOU provides for a $3.5-billion joint venture to develop and upgrade roughly 200,000 b/d of crude oil from the country's 270-billion Orinoco Heavy Oil Belt. The project will produce 9° API gravity crude oil in the Hamaca region and upgrade it to 25° API for export to U.S. refineries. The project will be implemented in three phases, the last of which will be completed in 2006. Another PdVSA subsidiary, Maraven, recently signed another, similar deal with Conoco. (PON, FT) 
September 5: Following U.S. cruise missile strikes on military facilities in southern Iraq, crude oil prices rise as the market speculates when Iraq will begin exporting oil under U.N. Resolution 986. Benchmark Brent Blend for *October rises above $22/barrel amidst the uncertainty*. The U.S. attack follows an Iraqi-supported invasion of Kurdish safe haven areas in the country's northern area. Subsequently, President Bill Clinton states that the U.N. oil-for-food sale should be postponed indefinitely. (DJ) 
October 30: Exxon confirms that it is in talks with state-owned Qatar General Petroleum Corporation concerning the application of new technology to convert natural gas to petroleum products. *Exxon believes that technology developed in a successful 200-b/d Anatural gas refinery project in Texas would work in Qatar, where a proposed $1-billion plant would be able produce between 50,000-100,000 b/d of middle distillate products. Under the proposal, Qatar's 270-Tcf North field would supply between 0.5-1 Bcf/d of gas for use as feedstock. In the past, technological barriers and high costs have precluded the development of natural gas refineries. (WSJ) *December 18: During a press conference, Iranian Deputy Foreign Minister Abbas Maleki states that Iran supports the free flow of oil through the Strait of Hormuz, but reserves the option of closing off the shipping route if it is threatened. Iran recently has admitted to deploying anti-aircraft and anti-ship missiles on Abu Musa, an island strategically located near the Strait of Hormuz's shipping lanes. (DJ) 
December 30: *The United Nations announces that a total of 21 contracts have been approved for the limited Iraqi oil sales under U.N. Resolution 986. The approved contracts will allow for 43.68 million barrels of oil to be exported in the first 90 days of the sale. At present, exports of 26.37 million barrels have been approved for the second 90-day period of the sale, which allows Iraq to sell up to $1 billion worth of oil every 90 days for an initial 6-month period. In mid-December 1996, Iraq restarted the Kirkuk-Ceyhan pipeline, which is expected to carry up to 450,000 b/d of oil under the sales agreements approved so far under U.N. Resolution 986. Iraq's remaining oil exports will flow through the Mina al-Bakr terminal. (NYT, DJ) *

*



President Clinton approves the sale of $227 million of crude oil from the Strategic Petroleum Reserve. At current oil prices, roughly 12 million barrels would be sold. The Clinton Administration hopes that the sale will lower gasoline prices in the United States, which are at their highest levels in five years.

Click to expand...

*Democrats seem to be stupid when it comes to the Strategic Petroleum Reserve; look how much money this cost the American Tax payer(1 billion$), that's how Clintion decreased the deficit  selling our Strategic Petroleum Reserve for $22 a barrel :eyeroll: NOW we replace it for 70 to 80 $ per barrel.  Thanks Slick Willy :evil:



> 2001 world oil market chronology
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> January 7: Energy companies and countries around the world report that they have passed into the year 2000 without significant problems from the "Y2K Bug." There was concern that the inability of some computers and embedded control systems to recognize the year 2000 could create serious problems. (DJ, WP)
> January 26: The United Nations Security Council reaches agreement on the appointment of Hans Blix of Sweden, the former head of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), to lead the new United Nations weapons inspection organization for Iraq. Iraq has indicated that it does not intend to accept the new Security Council resolution. (DJ)
> February 2: The Federal Trade Commission (FTC) acts to block the proposed merger between BP Amoco and Atlantic Richfield, saying the merger would unduly restrict competition along the West coast of the United States. (WSJ, WP)
> February 9: The Federal Energy Regulatory Commission (FERC) issues a group of policy changes which extend the deregulation of the interstate natural gas pipeline system begun under Order 636 in 1992. Among the changes is a lifting, for a trial period of 30 months, of the price ceiling on secondary market exchanges of short-term gas pipeline capacity. FERC's lifting of the ceiling is meant in part to encourage gas shippers to use longer-term contracts which would promote market stability. (DJ)
> March 6: The United States Supreme Court overturns the State of Washington's law establishing state regulation of oil tankers, ruling unanimously that federal laws take precedence. The attempt to impose tougher regulatory standards came in the wake of the 1989 Exxon Valdez disaster in Alaska. (WP, NYT)
> March 7: New York Mercantile Exchange front-month West Texas Intermediate crude oil futures contract closes at $34.13 per barrel, the highest level in nine years. (WSJ)
> March 15: Phillips Petroleum announces that it has agreed to purchase Atlantic Richfield's assets in Alaska for $6.5 billion. The sale is being made in an effort to secure approval from the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) for the merger of Atlantic Richfield with BP Amoco. Earlier the same day, the FTC announced that it had suspended its antitrust lawsuit seeking to block the merger, citing progress in talks with the companies involved. (DJ, NYT, WSJ)
> March 20: EPA Administrator Carol Browner announces that the Clinton Administration intends to push for a phase out of the use of methyl tertiary butyl ether (MTBE) as a gasoline additive. The administration wants Congress to pass legislation which would end the requirement for the use of MTBE in gasoline sold in some smog-prone urban areas, and instead require nationwide use of ethanol. (DJ)
> March 26: Vladimir Putin is elected president of Russia on the first ballot, winning 53 percent of the popular vote. Putin took office as acting president in December 1999 after the resignation of Boris Yeltsin. (DJ)
> March 28: After two days of meetings, OPEC oil ministers agree on an increase in oil production of 1.452 million barrels per day by its members, excluding Iran and Iraq. Iraq, has not been subject to OPEC production agreements while under U.N. Security Council sanctions. Iran, though not formally signing on to the agreement, stated its intention to raise its production in order to avoid loss of its market share. This would represent about a 1.7 million barrel per day increase in OPEC production targets, if Iran was included. Several major non-OPEC producers, including Mexico and Norway, also have indicated an intention to raise production. (DJ)
> April 12: Several Chief Executive Officers (CEOs) of major United States oil companies meet with senior Saudi Arabian officials to discuss possible investments in natural gas and petrochemical projects. The firms represented at the meetings include Chevron, Conoco, ExxonMobil, Marathon Oil, Phillips Petroleum, and Texaco. The Saudi government announces, in conjunction with the meetings, a package of legal changes that will make Saudi Arabia more open to foreign investors. Complete foreign ownership will be allowed for some types of projects, and the maximum corporate tax rate for foreign enterprises will be reduced to 15 percent. (WP)
> April 14: BP Amoco receives approval from the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) for its $28 billion takeover of Atlantic Richfield Corporation (ARCO). As part of the approval, ARCO has agreed to sell its crude oil production operations in Alaska to Phillips Petroleum in a deal valued at $6.5 billion. (WP, WSJ) *May 16: Several sources, including the Washington Post, report a major oil find at the Kashagan field offshore from Kazakhstan, with reserves reportedly greater than 8 billion barrels. If these early reserve estimates prove correct, the additional production volumes could boost chances for construction of the proposed Baku-Ceyhan pipeline. (WP, DJ)
> May 17: The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) formally proposes a rule which, if finalized, would reduce allowable sulfur levels in diesel fuel by 97 percent over the next five years. The move is opposed by major refiners. (DJ)
> May 17: The Energy Information Administration releases a study of oil reserves in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge (ANWR), which currently is off-limits to oil exploration. The study estimates that there are between 5.7 and 16 billion barrels of recoverable oil in the ANWR. (WSJ) *June 6: The World Bank executive board votes to approve a loan of $193 million to support a project to build a crude oil pipeline from Chad to the coast of Cameroon. The countries will collect an estimated $2 billion in revenues from the project over a period of 25 years. (DJ)
> June 8: The Brazilian government conducts an auction of oil exploration and production concessions covering a total of 21 blocks, both onshore and offshore. The auction represents an important step in the opening of Brazil's oil industry to international competition and investment. (NYT)
> June 9: The United States and Mexico sign a treaty resolving the issue of economic rights over the deepwater "doughnut hole" area in the Gulf of Mexico between the two countries. The agreement is based on measuring distances from each country's coast, and gives the United States rights to 38 percent of the area. (DJ)
> June 15: The German government announces an agreement with utilities for the complete phaseout of nuclear power. Nuclear power plants will be closed after a lifespan of 32 years. Nuclear power supplies about one-third of Germany's electricity, and the phaseout plan may complicate Germany's plans to reduce fossil fuel consumption to curb greenhouse gas emissions. (DJ)
> June 19: The Energy Information Administration reports a one-week rise of five cents in the average price of regular gasoline, to $1.681. This is the seventh straight week of increasing prices. Gasoline prices in the Midwest are the nation's highest, at $1.874. (DJ)
> June 21: OPEC oil ministers, meeting in Vienna, agree to raise crude oil production quotas by a total of 708,000 barrels per day. OPEC's total production quota (excluding Iraq) will rise to 25.4 million barrels per day as of July 1, 2000. The next day, crude oil futures rise, with the New York Mercantile Exchange (NYMEX) August West Texas Intermediate contract closing June 22 at $32.19. (DJ)
> July 12: The Kuwaiti parliament ratifies a treaty with Saudi Arabia resolving competing claims to offshore mineral rights. The two countries will share revenues from the Khafji, Dorra, and Hout oil and gas fields. The treaty will allow the two governments to begin negotiations with Iran to settle conflicting claims, which have again surfaced as Iran has begun drilling in the Dorra offshore gas field. (DJ)
> July 27: Italy's ENI signs a deal with Iran worth $3.8 billion for the development of the country's South Pars gas field in the Persian Gulf. The project will take five years to become operational, and will eventually produce 530 million cubic feet of gas per day. (DJ)
> July 30: Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez wins reelection with 60% of the popular vote. His Patriotic Pole party also wins a controlling majority in the country's new unicameral legislature. (DJ)
> August 10: Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez meets with Iraqi President Saddam Hussein in Baghdad as part of a tour of OPEC member states. Chavez is the first head of state to visit Saddam Hussein since the 1990 Iraqi invasion of Kuwait. (NYT, WP)
> August 23: The Energy Information Administration reports that crude oil stock levels in the United States have fallen to their lowest level since 1976. Crude oil for October delivery closes at $32.02 on the New York Mercantile Exchange (NYMEX), up 80 cents. (DJ)
> August 30: The Department of Energy awards contracts to create a two-million-barrel reserve of heating oil. The oil will be stored in privately owned facilities in Woodbridge, New Jersey, and New Haven, Connecticut. (DJ)
> September 8: Truck drivers in Britain begin a blockade of oil refineries to protest high fuel prices. The blockade follows a similar protest in France. (DJ)
> September 10: At a meeting in Vienna, OPEC agrees to raise production quotas by 800,000 barrels per day (to 26.2 million barrels per day, not counting Iraq) in an attempt to push crude oil prices back under $28 per barrel. The quota increases become effective October 1. (DJ)
> September 20: Oil prices close at $37.20 on the New York Mercantile Exchange (NYMEX), after trading as high as $37.80 during the day's trading session. The price spike comes amid an increase in tensions between Iraq and Kuwait. This level sets a new ten-year high for NYMEX crude oil. (DJ)
> *September 22: President Clinton authorizes the release of 30 million barrels of oil from the Strategic Petroleum Reserve (SPR) over 30 days to bolster oil supplies, particularly heating oil in the Northeast. The release will take the form of a "swap," in which crude oil volumes drawn from the SPR will be replaced by the recipients at a later date. Crude oil for November delivery falls four percent, to $32.68, on the New York Mercantile Exchange (NYMEX). (DJ) *September 26: A summit of OPEC heads of government opens in Caracas, Venezuela. The summit is only the second OPEC meeting held at that level. The summit ends on a conciliatory note, with the communique calling for increased dialogue between OPEC and consuming nations. (DJ)
> September 28: The United Nations Compensation Commission, which handles claims for reparations arising from Iraq's 1990 invasion of Kuwait, approves by consensus a $15.9 billion claim by Kuwait for compensation for lost oil production and damage to oil reserves and equipment. The proportion of revenues from Iraqi oil sales under the "oil for food" program which are used for payment of claims is reduced from 30 percent to 25 percent. Iraq condemns the decision, but states that it will not call a halt to oil exports, as had earlier been feared. (DJ)
> October 12: Oil prices rise sharply on news of a terrorist attack on an American warship, the USS Cole, in the Yemeni port of Aden, as well as escalating violence between Palestinians and Israeli security forces. November crude oil on the New York Mercantile Exchange (NYMEX) rises $2.81 to close at $36.06 per barrel. Prices for Henry Hub natural gas hit a record high of $5.78 per million British thermal units (BTU) before falling back slightly to close at $5.63 per million BTU. (WSJ)
> October 15: Chevron agrees to purchase Texaco for $35.1 billion in stock. The deal would create the fourth largest oil and gas company in the world, and follows a general trend toward consolidation among the major oil companies over the last two years. Analysts expect the merger, like other recent mergers, to face intensive antitrust scrutiny, especially as a combined ChevronTexaco would have a heavy share of both refining capacity and retail outlets on the west coast of the United States. (WSJ)
> October 30: The president OPEC, Venezuelan oil minister Ali Rodriguez, announces that the cartel will raise production quotas by 500,000 barrels per day, beginning November 1st. OPEC's action comes as a result of its "price band" mechanism, which triggers an increase in production quotas when the price of the OPEC Basket of crude oils closes over $28 per barrel for twenty consecutive trading days. Many analysts voice doubt as to whether the OPEC quota increase will lead to an actual increase in production of that magnitude, given the lack of spare production capacity of most OPEC members. (DJ, WP, WSJ)
> October 31: The United Nations Sanctions Committee approves an Iraqi request to be paid in Euros, rather than United States dollars, for oil exported under the "oil for food" program, which is part of the sanctions regime stemming from Iraq's 1990 invasion of Kuwait. (DJ)
> November 3: Russia's Lukoil announces that it will purchase Getty Petroleum Marketing of the United States for $71 million. Lukoil eventually intends to switch Getty's 1,300 retail outlets in the Northeastern and Middle Atlantic states to the Lukoil brand name. The purchase represents the first takeover of a publicly traded American company by a Russian firm. (DJ)
> November 12: OPEC oil ministers, meeting in Vienna, announce a decision to put any further production increases on hold until their next meeting scheduled for January 17, 2001. The move effectively ends OPEC's "price band" mechanism, which called for automatic increases in production quotas of 500,000 barrels per day when the price of the OPEC Basket of crude oils remained over $28 per barrel for 20 consecutive trading days. OPEC also selects the Venezuelan oil minister, Ali Rodriguez, as its new Secretary General. He will formally take over from Nigeria's Rilwanu Lukman on January 1, 2001. (NYT, WSJ) *November 16: Iraq's State Oil Marketing Organization (SOMO) demands that companies lifting cargoes of Iraqi crude oil begin paying a fifty cent per barrel surcharge starting on December 1, 2000. The surcharge would be paid directly to the Iraqi government rather than being channeled into the account administered by the United Nations under the "oil for food" program, and would constitute clear violation of sanctions. The Iraqi move leads to concerns over a possible Iraqi cutoff of oil supplies beginning December 1. (DJ)
> November 26: The sixth Conference of Parties (COP-6) of the Kyoto Protocol in The Hague ends without an agreement between member states on implementing cuts in emissions of greenhouse gases. One of the main issues under negotiation at the conference was the possibility that member states could claim credit for "carbon sinks," forests and farmland which absorb carbon dioxide, as part of their overall commitment to reducing carbon dioxide emissions. Another main issue was "emissions trading," which would allow member states to purchase "emissions credits" from other member states whose carbon dioxide emissions were below their targets. (WP, WSJ, NYT)
> December 1: Vicente Fox is inaugurated as Mexico's president. Ernesto Martens takes office as the new Minister of Petroleum. (DJ)
> December 4: California utilities are forced to cut off electricity supplies to some "interruptable" customers due to a supply shortage. California has suffered shortages and high wholesale electricity prices since May 2000. The immediate shortage stems, in part, from a reduction in electricity imports from the Pacific Northwest as a result of cold weather in the area. Other problems include: gas supply problems, low availability of hydroelectric and nuclear generating capacity, and high power demand. (DJ)
> December 5: The United Nations Security Council approves a six month extension to the Iraq "oil for food" program. (DJ)
> December 16: Ukraine permanently shuts down the last reactor at its Chernobyl nuclear power plant, which gained notoriety for a major accident and radiation leak in 1986. The facility will still be the location of a major cleanup effort, as Ukraine tries to contain continuing radiation leakage from the containment structures around the reactors damaged in the accident. (DJ)
> December 21: The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) announces new regulations which will drastically reduce the allowable sulfur content in diesel fuel in the United States. The new diesel sulfur standard will be 15 parts per million (PPM). Oil industry trade groups have opposed the new standard. (DJ)
> December 27: Natural gas prices in the United States surge above $10 per million British Thermal Units (BTUs) first time ever in response to cold weather and stockdraws reported by the American Gas Association (AGA). Henry Hub natural gas closes at $9.978, after falling slightly from its intraday peak price. (DJ)
> December 27: Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez appoints Alvaro Silva Calderon to replace Ali Rodriguez as Minister of Petroleum. Calderon had previously served as a deputy minister. Rodriguez had recently been chosen as the new OPEC Secretary General. Both will assume their new posts effective January 5, 2001. (DJ)
> December 31: Saudi oil minister Ali Naimi says that OPEC will cut production when ministers meet in Vienna on January 17, 2001. Oil prices have fallen sharply in recent weeks, with the OPEC basket reaching $21.50 per barrel on December 25th, down one-third from highs reached in October 2000. Despite the recent decline, average oil prices for 2000 were the highest (not adjusted for inflation) in seventeen years. (DJ)


Get smarter; get the FACTS and quit being a little mocking bird


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

High gas prices and gas taxes were on peoples minds before GW came into office:

http://www.cato.org/dispatch/09-01-00d.html


----------



## Jiffy

I'm guessing that there are many countries that harbor terroists (al qaeda). I am also guessing that there are many leaders/countries that hate the USA......like I've said before, its just a matter of time before we get "there" to. Maybe we have to.....time will tell.

Oh yeah, thanks gohon. Your so helpful!! I missed the 1, 2 on the bottom of the page. I've always wondered what those were for....


----------



## Jiffy

One more thing real quick before I do the three S's (****, shower, shave) and get ready for church. One can find just as many articles on the net for and against certain subjects....I guess my point is this: Depending on who you listen to, or what you read, the information can be and sometimes will be total polar opposites. Who the hell do you believe??

And dont say FOX either Gohon..... :lol: :beer:


----------



## Bobm

I don't believe any of them without studying it and learning how whatever it is functions, money trail, adjenda,ect. Then I still only believe what is consistant with my lifes experience to be believeable.

And while I am conservative as heck, I am not a republican.

Some issues though, follow economic rules ect. so if you really put the politics out of your mind and study them the truth will be clear.

Oil prices are a good example.

Our blowhard politicians have almost no power over them other that to make the situation worse with taxes, unreasonable drilling restrictions,ect.
When they interfere with the free market they screw things up.

The good side of that is maybe the price will rise and stay high long enough to make alternatives economically feasible.


----------

